# [Heisec] Schwere Spam-Vorwürfe gegen Datingseite meetOne



## Newsfeed (3 August 2012)

Der Betreiber soll ungefragt die Smartphone-Adressbücher seiner Nutzer auslesen und zum Spamversand missbrauchen. heise Security kann die Vorwürfe nach ersten Beobachtungen zumindest teilweise bestätigen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 August 2012)

*s.a.*
*http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/...essbuecher-und-verschickte-spam-a-847782.html*



*Meetone International LLC*PMB 7492
2711 Centerville Rd., Ste 120
Wilmington, DE 19808
USA

Email: [email protected]
meetOne International LLC ist eine nach dem Recht des Staates Delaware gegründete und registrierte Gesellschaft.
Registernummer: 5122228, Secretary of State, State of Delaware
Und meetone in DE macht nur den support. Aha. Für wen?
Und gehört immer noch ein Teil der Firma Pro7? Ein Teil welcher Firma?
Macht Pro7 29% des supports, oder was?
In Delaware gibt es jedenfalls nur einen Postweiterleiterdienst
https://www.incorporate.com/cms/content/mail_forward_DE_app.pdf


> Please Note: The required address formatfor mail to be
> delivered to you is:
> John A. Smith (or) ABC Company, Inc.
> PMB___(will be provided by The Company Corporation)
> ...


Das gehört zum bekannten Firmengründer, damit dürfte die Firmenadresse
*2711 CENTERVILLE ROAD SUITE 400*
*sein. *
Ich weiß nicht, ob es mehr Firmen mit dieser Adresse gibt oder mehr aktive Mitglieder bei Meetone. Ob die "SAT1 PARTNERS LLC" etwas mit der deutschen SAT1 zu tun hat, weiß ich auch nicht. Wer in Delaware registriert, will Steuern vermeiden, anonym sein oder sich vor Strafverfolgung verstecken - oder mehreres davon. Aber dass da eine Geschäftstätigkeit stattfindet im Postfach des Postfachfirmengründers, das kannste meiner Oma erzählen.


			
				spon schrieb:
			
		

> Wer das US-Unternehmen leitet, ist unklar. Ein Vorteil für Firmen in Delaware ist, dass man im dortigen Handelsregister nicht unbedingt etwas über Gesellschafter und Manager einer Firma erfährt. Das ist bei der Meetone LLC der Fall. Das Unternehmen beantwortet Fragen dazu nicht. Am angegebenen Firmensitz ist eine Vielzahl weiterer Firmen ansässig - *darunter kanadische Hochzeitsberater, Immobilienmanager aus Philadelphia und Flugzeughändler.*


Ich habe noch ein paar Unternehmen zur Auswahl:
deutsche Dialerfirmen (Emind), spanische Dialerfirmen (Gana Internet), Dialerbetrüger (Sakhmet LLC), I9Net Labs/Bubbletext,... (ach ja... und bei dem Flugzeughändler handelt es sich wohl um die "Inter Air Leasing LLC"... Man google mal nach deren Flugzeug mit der Nummer N5113S bzw nach "Suitcase-Gate"). Da kann man wunderschöne investigative Geschichten dazu schreiben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 August 2012)

Ich hoffe auch, bei Heise und Spiegelonline hat man das gelesen


> M.S. is a Founder and CEO of meetOne.com, a social meeting network that helps to establish new friendships nearby. Before coming to Germany, Mila was an engineer at the Russian version of IBM, sales representative of Italian and French luxury companies and even had one of first online fashion shops in Russia. In 2006 M joined Bigpoint (named e-sport back then) and in 2008 moved to Hamburg, where she became a Regional Manager Russia and Eastern Europe. At Bigpoint she managed market entry in the region, which included localization, customer support, payment, marketing, media partnerships in every country. Bigpoint is now the largest gaming company in Europe. In 2010, *together with a founder and CEO of Bigpoint H.H. (ehemals INA Germany, Coolspot) and myself*, M founded a new company which later became meetOne.com. In May 2011 meetOne went live and won ProSiebenSat1 AG (Europe's 2nd largest media group) on its board in exchange of 29% of stake. M is the driving force behind the entire product and success of meetOne.com and oversees web, iOS and Android apps development.


"M..." ist die Abkürzung für "Liudm***"
H.H. habe meetone zusammen mit M.B. "aus der Taufe gehoben". Der gibt in seinem Xingprofil an, seit 10/2010 "Investor und Chairman" bei meetone zu sein. Seit 9/2010 jedoch bereits "Senior Adviser" bei payango (Prepaidkarten ohne Schufa, ähnlich wie wirecard?) und zur selben Zeit begann (laut Xing) seine Karriere als "Non-Executive Director Gaming" bei Pro7. (" In May 2011 meetOne went live and won ProSiebenSat1 AG (Europe's 2nd largest media group) on its board in exchange of 29% of stake.". aha. Vorher hat das der "Non-Executive Director Gaming" wohl als Nebenjob gemacht.

Da mir zufällig diese Namen vor ein paar Tagen in die Hände kamen, poste ich das jetzt hier mal.


----------

